# Lizard pits



## Hamalicious (Jul 27, 2013)

G'day guys

My male EWD is in need of an enclosure upgrade. I was originally thinking an aviary but i realised that we have an old sand pit, 2.1m x 2.4m. I have decided to remove all the old sand, get fresh new substrate, plants, logs and a pond and build up the walls and build a mesh lid for it. 

On paper i think all this will work well but i'd love to hear from other people and see pictures of their set ups and experiences. Any good ideas or things that didn't work would be great to hear. 

The area is under cover so it will need a heat lamp and UV light as well. This is an important part so i want to hear how other people set this up. 

Any help would be great, thanks

Hamish


----------



## Pitttownboy (Jul 27, 2013)

I have mine in an outdoor pit but don't have a lid just open air. It's 5 meters by 5 meters with a huge three meter hollow log with holes cut in it covered in soil and rocks and a dead tree rising up two meters above ground for the ewd to climb and in with the ewds I have blueys, beardies, jackie jackies cunninghams etc. I have a large wood covered area with heat globes under so if its raining etc they can still get warmth and winter warming area. It has a three tiered water fountain in the middle. The sides are made of corrugated iron buried 300mm into the ground and stand 1200mm high across the front I have Perspex sheeting 800mm high so the kids can see in without straining there necks. The whole thing is planted out with strawberries and tall grasses etc. I have electric fence around the bottom outside and around the top of the iron to deter predators and I have made sure there is heaps of hiding spots.you should see them run when its feeding time


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 27, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> I have mine in an outdoor pit but don't have a lid just open air. It's 5 meters by 5 meters with a huge three meter hollow log with holes cut in it covered in soil and rocks and a dead tree rising up two meters above ground for the ewd to climb and in with the ewds I have blueys, beardies, jackie jackies cunninghams etc. I have a large wood covered area with heat globes under so if its raining etc they can still get warmth and winter warming area. It has a three tiered water fountain in the middle. The sides are made of corrugated iron buried 300mm into the ground and stand 1200mm high across the front I have Perspex sheeting 800mm high so the kids can see in without straining there necks. The whole thing is planted out with strawberries and tall grasses etc. I have electric fence around the bottom outside and around the top of the iron to deter predators and I have made sure there is heaps of hiding spots.you should see them run when its feeding time




That sounds incredible! 

Im not constructing anything quite that elaborate but i would like to set up a nice home for my EWD, ill also put some Blueys in there and maybe some other lizards but i'm not sure what species yet. 

I'm worried about cats so i am kind of leaning towards a mesh lid, although i would love for it to be open. Have you made any mistakes or had any problems that i can learn from? 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Pitttownboy (Jul 27, 2013)

Only problem I had was a few kookaburras harassed some baby blueys , since scaring off the kookaburras and putting a couple of cats in my yard I haven't had any trouble, dogs are worse than cats on the larger lizards


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 27, 2013)

A colorbond raised garden bed about 5m tall or taller will help keep him in and other things out add some steel wire mesh overtop , and that'll keep the big birds and cats and dogs out.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 27, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> A colorbond raised garden bed about 5m tall or taller will help keep him in and other things out add some steel wire mesh overtop , and that'll keep the big birds and cats and dogs out.



5m tall? The giants usually leave my lizards alone, it's the cats and foxes i'm worried about haha


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 28, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> 5m tall? The giants usually leave my lizards alone, it's the cats and foxes i'm worried about haha


that should read 0.5m tall - silly me.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 28, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> I have mine in an outdoor pit but don't have a lid just open air. It's 5 meters by 5 meters with a huge three meter hollow log with holes cut in it covered in soil and rocks and a dead tree rising up two meters above ground for the ewd to climb and in with the ewds I have blueys, beardies, jackie jackies cunninghams etc. I have a large wood covered area with heat globes under so if its raining etc they can still get warmth and winter warming area. It has a three tiered water fountain in the middle. The sides are made of corrugated iron buried 300mm into the ground and stand 1200mm high across the front I have Perspex sheeting 800mm high so the kids can see in without straining there necks. The whole thing is planted out with strawberries and tall grasses etc. I have electric fence around the bottom outside and around the top of the iron to deter predators and I have made sure there is heaps of hiding spots.you should see them run when its feeding time




Need pics of it


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 28, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> that should read 0.5m tall - silly me.



Haha all good mate, i was going to make mine around .8m tall so i think that will work. Im worried about not have a mesh lid on top that my EWD could escape, do you think if i used corrugated iron on the inside that he wouldn't be able to climb the sides and i could have the top open? or Should i still have a mesh top? I have two dogs so after thinking about it, i doubt cats or foxes will be a problem.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 28, 2013)

[
And here I was thinking you had half an idea after describing your enclosure. Whilst I'm not opposed to recreational hunting of feral vermin (one of my favourite hobbies) kookaburras don't fit into that category. Some bird mesh strung across the enclosure suspended by some 2metre high posts would have stopped the kookaburra issue and if you have gone to the trouble of electric wire would have not been too big a task. I have no idea if you are being legitimate about the dogs, 

This post edited by moderator to remove quote of previous post


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 28, 2013)

I built this for my Frill Neck Lizard... I built in an existing garden... He's been in there for 12 months... Cats & birds were my biggest concern too... All materials were purchased from bunnings & cost me around $480 to put together... Please share some pics with us when your done...


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 28, 2013)

This thread subject is about lizard pits NOT about feral animals. Keep on topic !


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 28, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> I built this for my Frill Neck Lizard... I built in an existing garden... He's been in there for 12 months... Cats & birds were my biggest concern too... All materials were purchased from bunnings & cost me around $480 to put together... Please share some pics with us when your done...




Looks really nice mate, i love the living trees and natural look about it.

I started working today. Basically just dug down about 500mm and layed some wire mesh with small holes to stop anyone burrowing their way out. 

The next step will be to lay the pond under lay and pond lining, then fill the area up with dirt to the desired ground level. Im going to buy a nice substrate for the top 100mm so any recommendations on that would be great and some pictures so we can all see how it looks. 

I already have heaps of logs and branches at my place but i found some "bush rocks" at my local landscape and hardware store. They look really nice and natural, covered in all sorts of moss and they're really weathered. You can buy a pallet for around $100 and they come in all different sizes. Im going for a nice natural landscape look. 

Thank you to all the people who have contributed positively so far, i appreciate it. I'm going to turn this thread into a build thread for the pit so everyone stay tuned for plenty of pics! 

Hamish


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 28, 2013)

This is my progress for today just so everyone can see what i'm starting with. It used to be a sandpit, 2.1m x 2.4m. 

Today i put in the cross bar. the smaller triangle will be the pond, the rest will be built up to the level of the timber and be the ground area. Once everything is finished and built, i will build the walls up to a desired height, probably around 800mm with a timber sleeper laid flat on top to make a nice boarder/seat for me to sit on while i watch all my lizards. 

I am planning on having an area at one end (against the wall of the house) with a timber roof area to support heat and UV lights. 

I am a carpenter by trade so if anyone has some pretty detailed or complicated ideas, please don't hesitate to suggest them. 

Hamish


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> View attachment 294098
> 
> 
> This is my progress for today just so everyone can see what i'm starting with. It used to be a sandpit, 2.1m x 2.4m.
> ...



Looking good mate. Make sure you have a pretty deep layer over the wire as your EWD will dig down for brumation.

I would allow a height of at least 1500 to allow some climbing, they absolutely love to get up high.

As for heat and UVB, maybe a MVB will be the best to use, that way you know he will have ample UVB.


Rick


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 28, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Looking good mate. Make sure you have a pretty deep layer over the wire as your EWD will dig down for brumation.
> 
> I would allow a height of at least 1500 to allow some climbing, they absolutely love to get up high.
> 
> ...



That's not a bad idea. I haven't used the MVB bulbs before. What size bulb/distance do you recommend? do you run them on a thermostat or is it not important because it's such a large area and i can put as much space between the basking spot and the bulb as i want?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> That's not a bad idea. I haven't used the MVB bulbs before. What size bulb/distance do you recommend? do you run them on a thermostat or is it not important because it's such a large area and i can put as much space between the basking spot and the bulb as i want?



Can't use a thermostat with a MVB and probably wouldn't for outside. A 160w you would probably get away with around 30-45cm away from basking spot depending on ambient temps.


Rick


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 28, 2013)

Im in Brisbane so it can get cool in winter at night but it's not that cold. We have water dragons all over the place and i see them in my yard pretty regularly so i have no doubt the ambient temps are fine haha. 

Ill set up an MVB bulb and just adjust the height depending on what the thermometer says.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Im in Brisbane so it can get cool in winter at night but it's not that cold. We have water dragons all over the place and i see them in my yard pretty regularly so i have no doubt the ambient temps are fine haha.
> 
> Ill set up an MVB bulb and just adjust the height depending on what the thermometer says.



Charts of the exo terra MVB's
120w




160w




I would assume a EWD would need 3 stars as opposed to a beardie that needs 5.


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Im in Brisbane so it can get cool in winter at night but it's not that cold. We have water dragons all over the place and i see them in my yard pretty regularly so i have no doubt the ambient temps are fine haha.
> 
> Ill set up an MVB bulb and just adjust the height depending on what the thermometer says.



Nice one... I'm in Brissy too & I don't use any external heat/lighting but the enclosure gets 6 hours of sun during winter & 8+ hours during summer... My frilly has been brumating on & off... 

I like your concept & I think it will work well... Thx for sharing those pics


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 28, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Nice one... I'm in Brissy too & I don't use any external heat/lighting but the enclosure gets 6 hours of sun during winter & 8+ hours during summer... My frilly has been brumating on & off...
> 
> I like your concept & I think it will work well... Thx for sharing those pics




Thanks mate, i appreciate it. Im really looking forward to this project and adding a few new lizards to the family. Really keen to get some Blueys! 

Unfortunately the area is under cover so at best, it receives a bit of direct sun in the morning during summer but the rest of the time it is just ambient light and temps. I think one MVB light will do the job and keep everyone happy and health. I work full time so most of the work will get done on the weekend, pay day on tuesday so next weekend should see a fair bit of progress! 

Hamish


----------



## Snowman (Jul 28, 2013)

I do love the use of viewing glass on outdoor pits. Often found cheap from salvage yards. You want thick glass, like from an old telephone booth or display window.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gotta remember blueys aren't good swimmers and can't climb up steep banks effectively. Make sure to add a gradual slope into the water if you put blueys in there as well.


Rick


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 29, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Gotta remember blueys aren't good swimmers and can't climb up steep banks effectively. Make sure to add a gradual slope into the water if you put blueys in there as well.
> 
> 
> Rick



I was going to pile rocks up around the water to keep the blueys away, then use a separate water bowl for them.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I was going to pile rocks up around the water to keep the blueys away, then use a separate water bowl for them.



Good idea 


Rick


----------



## MathewB (Jul 29, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I was going to pile rocks up around the water to keep the blueys away, then use a separate water bowl for them.



They're not bad climbers of rocks, they'd have to be pretty big. Mine doesn't have any real trouble when it comes to rocks.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I was going to pile rocks up around the water to keep the blueys away, then use a separate water bowl for them.



a pile of rocks wont stop them ,they can climb rocks (unfortunately)


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 29, 2013)

I was more meaning some large rocks with verticle sides. If that won't stop them then ill have to think of something else. I've always kept snakes, never lizards, it's all a new experience for me so everyone please be forgiving haha


----------



## MathewB (Jul 29, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I was more meaning some large rocks with verticle sides. If that won't stop them then ill have to think of something else. I've always kept snakes, never lizards, it's all a new experience for me so everyone please be forgiving haha



Maybe put some rocks in the pond but at the very edge so that if they do fall in they can climb up onto them? 

Don't worry about asking questions, it's better you find out now rather than later.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I was more meaning some large rocks with verticle sides. If that won't stop them then ill have to think of something else. I've always kept snakes, never lizards, it's all a new experience for me so everyone please be forgiving haha



I'm sure a 300-400mm wall of best blocks should stop them, probably won't to your EWD though 


Rick


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 30, 2013)

Okay how about I have the first 300mm of the pond very shallow? That way if they fall in they can still stand up and climb back out?


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 30, 2013)

the pond part is a good idea


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 31, 2013)

I got lucky today. Turned up to a new job site, excavations had already started, so i had free choice of hundreds of rocks of all different shapes and sizes, found some really nice ones. So that has saved me a bit of money and should make some great basking rocks, hides and add to the natural design.


----------



## snakefreak (Jul 31, 2013)

That sounds like it'll be a nice set up


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I got lucky today. Turned up to a new job site, excavations had already started, so i had free choice of hundreds of rocks of all different shapes and sizes, found some really nice ones. So that has saved me a bit of money and should make some great basking rocks, hides and add to the natural design.



Good score... You would of been in your element!!!!


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 3, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 5, 2013)

snakefreak said:


> Any updates?



Unfortunately i was flat out over the weekend so i managed to fill the pit up with a bit more dirt and i grabbed a few more nice rocks from work but thats about it. Nothing that is photo worthy haha. This weekend however i will be working on it and should have some photos up. 

My goal is to get the rest of the pit filled, a layer of top substrate on and a nice layout of logs and rocks. The pond lining should be arriving at my local hardware on thursday this week so ill get that in as well. 

While i'm on the subject, any ideas and where to buy different substrates would be great!

Hamish


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone know if gum tree mulch or "forest mulch" is alright for lizards? looks really nice and i can't see anything wrong with it, just thought i'd check to see what other people thought


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 294952
View attachment 294953
View attachment 294955
View attachment 294956
View attachment 294957
View attachment 294954
View attachment 294958


Okay so i got a bit done on the weekend. Basically i planned to design the whole area and build the walls/mesh after so it isn't in my way.

I went with a forest mulch for the substrate, it looked natural and i liked the look of it. I had collected the branches when the council was cutting down a large gum tree earlier in the year, i left the branches under my house for the last few months for them to dry out. I used one of these as the large branch you can see, the older weathered timber has been in my yard for years and i have always liked it so i finally got to use it, the last piece of timber on the left is a piece i used to have in one of my enclosures. The rocks are the ones i collected from work.

I went to a local plant nursery and bought a number of SE QLD local native plants to brighten the enclosure up and add to the natural feel. The pond still requires some work, i changed my mind about using liner because i could see too much going wrong. I bought this fibreglass pond instead. The next stage will be to put more wire mesh under the pond and fill around it. Then i can get some more mulch to put around that area. 

After that i will screw a timber post in each corner and one in the centre of each side. I will use some more timber along the top of these posts, probably a 150mm x 50mm on it's flat side. The sides will be a suitable wire mesh. Not like chicken wire but a thicker wire mesh with square holes. Im also going to run a piece of timber from left to right in the centre and have the same wire mesh as a lid with hinges attaching it to the centre length of timber. 

Any thoughts or advice are more than welcome.

Hamish


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 13, 2013)

Photos didnt work. 

I would make he walls around 1800mm high and add a door, ewds are great climbers and im sure they would appreciate the height.


Rick


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry forgot to go advanced. I know i need to add some higher branches, i'm just trying to find the right branches.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks good mate. Will look great once its all done i can guarantee that based of how it looks now 


Rick


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 13, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Looks good mate. Will look great once its all done i can guarantee that based of how it looks now
> 
> 
> Rick



Thanks! i appreciate that. looking forward to doing more work this weekend.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2013)

Thats one lucky lizard


----------



## MathewB (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd put in more hides for the Cunninghams mate, it'll make them feel more secure and you'll see them more then. Maybe a rock pile? Other than that looks pretty awesome mate


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 13, 2013)

MathewB said:


> I'd put in more hides for the Cunninghams mate, it'll make them feel more secure and you'll see them more then. Maybe a rock pile? Other than that looks pretty awesome mate



yeah i was thinking more hiding spots would be good, i can still get more rocks from work so a nice rock pile would be a cool addition

Thanks


----------



## MathewB (Aug 13, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> yeah i was thinking more hiding spots would be good, i can still get more rocks from work so a nice rock pile would be a cool addition
> 
> Thanks



Yeah they'd love you for it haha


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking good buddy...


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking not too bad at all.

Are going to give him flowing , filtered water ? stagnant pond water gets pretty smelly and green/brown pretty quick in summer if not regularly replaced. They like flowing water (creeks, rivers). - a boat 12V bilge pump and sand trap and aquarium filter would keep his water relative clear and clean and provide a nice flowrate.

Are you going to provide a big spotty for heat during those cooler / sunless days ?


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 14, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Looking not too bad at all.
> 
> Are going to give him flowing , filtered water ? stagnant pond water gets pretty smelly and green/brown pretty quick in summer if not regularly replaced. They like flowing water (creeks, rivers). - a boat 12V bilge pump and sand trap and aquarium filter would keep his water relative clear and clean and provide a nice flowrate.
> 
> Are you going to provide a big spotty for heat during those cooler / sunless days ?




Yeah I will definitely be using some sort of filtration, still deciding how I will do it though so any advice or ideas is appreciated. 

Ill be setting up some MVB bulbs as suggested by another member earlier in the thread. I'm thinking ill put these on the wall of the house facing into the pit, onto the rocks as a basking area.

Hamish


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 16, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> I know i need to add some higher branches, i'm just trying to find the right branches.




Okay so i think i have found it. My close friends property has a small fallen tree. I am planning to go there tomorrow, chop off the majority of small twigs and rubbish, leaving the trunk and main branches. I will then stand this up right at the back and bolt it to the timber frame then burry the trunk so it just looks like a dead tree still in the ground. This should keep my EWD very happy. 

In return for this tree, i am cleaning out all the old tyres and tin sheets from behind their shed to try and minimise the venomous snake population in their yard haha. They have 3 young kids so they are very happy about this deal.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Okay so i think i have found it. My close friends property has a small fallen tree. I am planning to go there tomorrow, chop off the majority of small twigs and rubbish, leaving the trunk and main branches. I will then stand this up right at the back and bolt it to the timber frame then burry the trunk so it just looks like a dead tree still in the ground. This should keep my EWD very happy.
> 
> In return for this tree, i am cleaning out all the old tyres and tin sheets from behind their shed to try and minimise the venomous snake population in their yard haha. They have 3 young kids so they are very happy about this deal.



Sounds like a plan... That's a good way to get your main piece of furniture for your enclosure...


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay so if I'm way off just let me know, but does anyone keep central bearded dragons in out door pits in Brisbane? Would this work or are the conditions not right for them?


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 16, 2013)

Hamalicious, where did you get the pond?


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 16, 2013)

serpenttongue said:


> Hamalicious, where did you get the pond?



Picked it up at Bunnings. I'm pretty happy with it. It seems well made and looks really nice.

Hamish


----------



## JasmineZ (Aug 16, 2013)

You want to put a central bearded dragon and eastern water dragon in an outdoor enclosure together?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Okay so if I'm way off just let me know, but does anyone keep central bearded dragons in out door pits in Brisbane? Would this work or are the conditions not right for them?



Not sure pal but I would be interested to know...


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 16, 2013)

JasmineZ said:


> You want to put a central bearded dragon and eastern water dragon in an outdoor enclosure together?




Haha you couldn't help yourself, so much for not posting anything.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 16, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Not sure pal but I would be interested to know...



Can't hurt to ask, i really doubt it because of the temps but thought i'd see if anyone has tried it.


----------



## JasmineZ (Aug 16, 2013)

I have posted a few times but alright. I just don't see the point, surely you have a perfectly fine enclosure that mimics a central beardies natural environment. Beardies are hardy but a central beardie and an eastern water dragon come from completely different habitats, one is from hot and arid environment whereas the other comes from a more lush and wet environment..
Personally, I don't even like keeping beardies together and if I did I'd want it to be a pretty damn big enclosure. If you do it, you'd want to keep an eye on them.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 16, 2013)

You don't want to overcrowd the enclosure either, sometimes less is more.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 16, 2013)

I was more just curious if anyone has tried it. 

Anyway enough of this topic, back to lizard pits. 

Found a few round posts under the house today so i think ill use them. Just slice them down the middle and screw them back together with the wire mesh in between. One of my mates is coming over to give me a hand tomorrow arvo so ill probably post some pics tomorrow night. Ive found decent size sheets of mesh at bunnings so ill probably just grab a few of those but if anyone knows a better place to get them, let me know.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay i got the tree in, but we couldn't start until after 4 so it was too dark to take photos by the time we were finished. 

It looks pretty nice and will give my EWD plenty of climbing space. Hopefully i will be able to fill in under the pond and get it filled tomorrow arvo.


----------



## MarcAtterton (Sep 3, 2013)

Any updated photos mate? I am starting a pit build this weekend and would love to see what you've done

Cheers


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 4, 2013)

MarcAtterton said:


> Any updated photos mate? I am starting a pit build this weekend and would love to see what you've done
> 
> Cheers



yeah mate I've got a bit done. The cage around the pit has been a massive headache and I've been flat out at work so I haven't had much time to work on it. Hopefully a few members will be able to give me some ideas, especially for building some sort of gate or entry. I know how to do it, I just want to make sure it looks nice and doesn't distract from the rest of the pit.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 5, 2013)

Not sure what your local steel supplier has but I would go 20-25mm heavy duty mesh, this comes in massive panels an can be cut to size. I'm sure if you don't have a trailer then could drop off to your house for a fee.

I would got the back an half sides as something solid (timber paneling or the likes) and the rest mesh, door could be mesh or made into the solid walls.


Rick


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 5, 2013)

My local reptile shop has an EWD/Bluetongue/Shingleback pit, and instead of using mesh, they have a timber bannister just above waist height, and under that they have used perspex sheet. Problem with mesh, unless you get toughened sheets, is they can bend and get wavy, especially when they get climbed on, etc.

You could always approach a pool place and get a quote on clear pool fencing as another option.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 5, 2013)

Villa board as a base works well... Cost effective... You can glue it & screw it... Acts as a wind break down low... Build a Frame for an entry & is very strong & paintable... Comes in various widths & is easy to cut... I can't see your lil critters being able to climb it either....


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 5, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> My local reptile shop has an EWD/Bluetongue/Shingleback pit, and instead of using mesh, they have a timber bannister just above waist height, and under that they have used perspex sheet. Problem with mesh, unless you get toughened sheets, is they can bend and get wavy, especially when they get climbed on, etc.
> 
> You could always approach a pool place and get a quote on clear pool fencing as another option.



That may work inside but for an outside pit i would be going with tall walls and a lid, dont want any feral cats getting in and killing your lizards.

20mm heavy duty (2-4mm wire) mess wont flex much and will keep lizards in and predators out.


Rick


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 5, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> That may work inside but for an outside pit i would be going with tall walls and a lid, dont want any feral cats getting in and killing your lizards.
> 
> 20mm heavy duty (2-4mm wire) mess wont flex much and will keep lizards in and predators out.
> 
> ...




Good call, didn't think about that. For some reason was thinking inside an enclosed pergola.

You could always incorporate some sort of viewing glass for the front, and mesh the rest? Just thinking about keeping it viewer-friendly.


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 8, 2013)

Im trying to make it basically a large aviary. Today i built the corner posts and started attaching the aviary mesh. It will flex a bit but i'm not too worried about that, it is still fairy sturdy and doesn't take away from the view. It's very easy to see through. I've figured out a way to build the gate so I'm happy about that. I will hopefully have it almost finished by this weekend. Work and a few other things have taken up a lot of my time and made it very hard to get much done but it is slowly coming together.


A few more plants have been added and the existing plants are growing nicely. The 4 posts are in, the mesh on the back is finished and the mesh on the left side and top has been started.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Im trying to make it basically a large aviary. Today i built the corner posts and started attaching the aviary mesh. It will flex a bit but i'm not too worried about that, it is still fairy sturdy and doesn't take away from the view. It's very easy to see through. I've figured out a way to build the gate so I'm happy about that. I will hopefully have it almost finished by this weekend. Work and a few other things have taken up a lot of my time and made it very hard to get much done but it is slowly coming together.
> View attachment 296451
> 
> A few more plants have been added and the existing plants are growing nicely. The 4 posts are in, the mesh on the back is finished and the mesh on the left side and top has been started.



Awesome... That's come along way... Looks very natural... I like the size of the big tree... Really puts things In perspective... Thanks for the update... Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay so i have done a fair bit of work, in the very small amount of free time that i have had.

Corner posts are in and I've done a fair bit of work installing the aviary mesh. Ive also had a power point installed so that i can have the pond filter/pump running and ill be installing the MVB light on the wall on the right. 

Plants are all doing very well and growing nicely. Hopefully i will be able to smash out a lot of work tomorrow and get it finished. All that is left to do is a bit more mesh on the ceiling, another row of mesh on the left and then building the gate and mesh at the front. 

So hopefully i will have it all completed by tomorrow afternoon. I know my EWD will be VERY excited!

Hope everyone enjoys the pics, sorry they have taken so long.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks amazing! You've done some real good work. I'm liking the 'tree' you have. I'm trying to find a similar thing but on a smaller scale for my enclosure. Your EWD is one spoilt dragon, hell, set up a hammock and I'LL live in there! 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah it dosnt get any better than that... Great vision & great execution... Your EWD will be in its element...


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks guys I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## JasmineZ (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks really good Hamish. Better than half the enclosures at some zoos.


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 15, 2013)

I worked very hard this weekend to try and get it finished but i just couldn't quite get it done. Very, very, very close though. 

I had a friends birthday saturday night and my grand dads funeral today, so i managed to get a bit of work done yesterday and tonight, thats why the photos are so dark of the gate. I got more mesh in, which had to be tensioned and the join between mesh sheets tied together. I also got the gate built and hung. 

I did get a nice compliment from a little wild water dragon who had found his way through the opening before i hung the gate, he has been chilling out in the enclosure all day, making good use of the tree and the pond. If it's good enough for wild dragons, i guess it's good enough for mine.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks great man, gotta be happy with the wild temporary resident thinking it was ok.


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 21, 2013)

How's your lil one settling in to his new home? This warm weather we've been having in Brissy has bought all my critters to life...


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 26, 2013)

He seems to be fine so far. Spends all his time up in the tree haha. Unfortunately i have been leaving before sunrise and getting home after sunset so actually watching him has been pretty much impossible


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> He seems to be fine so far. Spends all his time up in the tree haha. Unfortunately i have been leaving before sunrise and getting home after sunset so actually watching him has been pretty much impossible



Setup a timelapse on your laptop if you have one, i have done the same my critters to see what they get up to while im at work.


Rick


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 26, 2013)

Great job mate.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> He seems to be fine so far. Spends all his time up in the tree haha. Unfortunately i have been leaving before sunrise and getting home after sunset so actually watching him has been pretty much impossible



I'm hearing ya brother... I'm in the same vote... Today has been the first day this week that I've been able to interact with my lil guy...


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah it's not much fun. I wish i had more time to relax next to the enclosure, feed the fish and just enjoy the view. Hopefully next year when i go to uni i will be able to enjoy it much more. Life is just very hectic at the moment so i look forward to it calming down again.


----------



## mike83 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks amazing mate if you don't mind me asking or you want to send me a pm how much has it roughly costed you to make I have wanted to get a pit built and just gathering ideas and all that stuff I really like how yours looks mate you have done a great job on it.


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 13, 2013)

mike83 said:


> Looks amazing mate if you don't mind me asking or you want to send me a pm how much has it roughly costed you to make I have wanted to get a pit built and just gathering ideas and all that stuff I really like how yours looks mate you have done a great job on it.




Hey mate thanks for the compliments, always feels good to know people like your projects. 

With all my projects, i try to spend as little money as possible. I much prefer to find cheap alternatives instead of handing over cash to everyone when i don't need to. 

For this enclosure, all i really payed for was the pine studs, the mesh, pond and fixings. 

I use 90mm x 35mm NON TREATED pine studs. CCA treated pine is pretty toxic stuff so you don't want your lizards licking it haha. You can pick up 3m lengths for around $10 each and i used around 8 so lets say roughly $80 for the studs. 

The aviary mesh comes in different lengths and widths. I used a 30m roll at 900mm wide. That cost me around $70

The pond i got from bunnings for $200

I didn't keep track of the fixings but that will change a lot depending on your enclosure. 

All the rocks, branches and the tree i got for free. Give a tree lopping company a call and find out when they are taking down a tree which would work well for what you want. They shouldn't mind you taking a few branches. 

For rocks, call an excavation company or something similar to see if you can grab a few rocks during a job.

I am lucky in this respect because i am a carpenter so i get to grab all this stuff while i'm at work. 


As for all the plants, i already have a lot of my own. My uncle is also flora fanatic so i get a lot of orchids, bromeliads, air plants, succulents and various other things from him for free. I also collect a lot of my plants from the wild (legally of course, from peoples properties i know) 

Basically, it all comes down to how you go about it. If you get in contact with the right people, you don't have to spend much money and your imagination is really the only thing in the way of you and a cool enclosure. 

Hope this all helps, look forward to seeing a few pics of your project when you get started. 

Hamish


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Nov 10, 2013)

How's it going Hamish? All your plants getting established now? Your Dragon must be loving his new home & growing like crazy?


----------

